# Farmers Almanac



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

*This is what the farmers Almanac predicts for new england weather*.

December 2006
1st-3rd. Fair for New England. Showers for Mid-Atlantic States. 4th-7th. Turning colder. 8th-11th. Big storm moves to New England. North of the storm track, heavy snow, with 6 to 12" possible. South of the storm track, heavy rains. 12th-15th. Cold, with a few showers, flurries. 16th-19th. Unsettled in New England. Showers in Mid-Atlantic States, followed by clearing. 20th-23rd. Increasing clouds. 24th-27th. Stormy, then fair and colder. 28th-31st. Fair and cold, becoming milder.
January 2007
1st-3rd. Fair skies prevail. Nice weather Mummers Parade in Philadelphia. 4th-7th. Some light snow, then clearing skies. Wet Mid-Atlantic. 8th-11th. Fair skies. 12th-15th. Stormy, then fair, colder weather. 16th-19th. Showers Mid-Atlantic. Light snows Northeast. 20th-23rd. Clear to partly cloudy and cold. 24th-27th. A series of storms move in from southwest, bringing snow. 28th-31st. Showery, especially Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I read this twice...no matter how many times I read it, it still doesn't say enough snow!


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

*You may be in Luck...*

They did cancel the mummers parade today so maybe the alamac is not too accurate.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

AClearerPath;345483 said:


> They did cancel the mummers parade today so maybe the alamac is not too accurate.


yeah noticed that too but theyre not predicting much snow either so maby theyre wrong about that too


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

heres the prediction for Feb. CROSS YOUR FINGERS!

*February 2007
1st-3rd. Rain moves out, then fair, cold. 
4th-7th. Fair weather holds a little longer, especially over New England. Still cold. 
8th-11th. Heavy snow spreads across region, bringing accumulations of a foot or more. 
12th-15th. Light snow, then fair skies. 
16th-19th. Fair skies. 
20th-23rd. Snow sweeps up through Mid-Atlantic northward, then fair, cold conditions. 
24th-28th. Spotty light snow could turn steadier, heavier over parts eastern New England, where significant accumulations are possible.
*


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I cross my fingers and where did you see this good news??


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

www.farnersalmanac.com

PLEASE SNOW!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dutchman;346273 said:


> I cross my fingers and where did you see this good news??


http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/uszone1.html


----------

